# JSTL foreach rückwärts?



## sicLotus (28. Jun 2011)

Hallo, ich habe eine Liste, welche ich in meinem JSP per JSTL und foreach durchlaufe...

Leider scheint die Liste in genau der falschen Reihenfolge angeordnet zu sein, deshabl die Frage:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit JSTL darauf Einfluss zu nehmen? Kann man der foreach sagen, sie soll hinten Anfangen und nicht vorne? Kann man JSTL sagen er soll eine Liste sortieren? Ich denke das sowas generell nicht geht, dachte aber sichergehen und fragen kann man ja mal.

Es ist natürlich möglich das ganze schon in meiner Fachlogik richtig einzulesen, aber es geht mir hier lediglich um JSTL.


----------



## AFlieger (1. Jul 2011)

Den einzigen Weg, den ich sehe, ist dies über

*begin
end
step*

zu steuern:

Hier der Link zum javadoc von JSTL.

forEach (TLDDoc Generated Documentation)


----------



## sicLotus (1. Jul 2011)

AFlieger hat gesagt.:


> Den einzigen Weg, den ich sehe, ist dies über
> 
> *begin
> end
> ...




Danke. Das klingt ziemlich genau nach dem was ich gesucht hatte. Im Endeffekt nimmt es sich wohl aber nichts, ob ich das mit Servlet oder im JSP mache.


----------

